# Dinner rolls



## ol' smokey (Dec 24, 2009)

I've been making these for a while now. The following qview is of dinner rolls for Christmas. I also make hamburger size buns and regular loaf bread using the same recipe. These won't fall apart with a juicy burger patty or pulled pork like the store bought ones. I'll save you the torture of the risings. These were made in a 8"x8" disposable cake pan. Each roll weighed 25 grams prior to baking.

After the second raise. Next is into the oven.


After 15 minutes at 375°


The recipe requires that everything is weighed in grams. I have it on an excel spreadsheet. The recipe is adjustable for the amount of dough needed. This batch was 400 grams, 16 rolls* 25 grams. For hamburger buns I use 80 grams per bun, The same 8x8 pan makes 4 buns requiring 320 grams. A 1 lb. loaf of bread requires 455 grams.

Anyone interested in the excel spreadsheet that I use just PM me and include your email address.

Thanks for looking


----------



## txbbqman (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellent looking rolls my friend, thanks for sharing


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 24, 2009)

Now those are some mighty fine looking buns/rolls that you are making there.


----------



## rambler (Dec 24, 2009)

Great rolls.  Bread is my down fall for a diet...... but what a way to go!!!


----------



## walle (Dec 24, 2009)

Smokey
Great looking buns! I'll have to pass on the recipe - anything that requires an exactness to the gram is outta my league!

I use my mom's recipe, which goes like this:

2 cups warm water
2 T sugar
2 t salt
Desolve 2 t yeast until it bubbles, (and here is the good part),

"add enough flour to make good dough"!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Love your bread pictures.
Thanks for sharing,
Tracey


----------



## bassman (Dec 24, 2009)

Great looking rolls even if I don't know what a gram is!


----------



## alx (Dec 24, 2009)

Nothing like homemade.....


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 25, 2009)

Love Homemade Breads... They look Great...


----------

